# Aoki vs Melendez signed for April



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

> A bout between lightweight champions Gilbert Melendez and Shinya Aoki is locked for Strikeforce’s April 17 event at the Sommet Center in Nashville, Tenn., confirmed a source with direct knowledge of the bout.
> 
> Josh Gross, of Sports Illustrated, was the first to report Monday of the matchup. Sherdog.com has confirmed independently that the bout has been signed.


Source

So glad this fight got made, I'm extremely excited.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

FUCKIN A... This has badass written all over it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Exactly what Strikeforce needs right now, another fighter taking their belt overseas. If Aoki wins, what are the chances he's going to make regular title defenses in the US?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> Exactly what Strikeforce needs right now, another fighter taking their belt overseas. If Aoki wins, what are the chances he's going to make regular title defenses in the US?


I wouldn't be too worried.

It might be another case of SF's champ taking out Dream's ala Diaz vs Zaromskis.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I am so excited for this one :thumbsup: 

this is so much better, then every Fedor fight they could come up with.

I hope that Aoki pulls it off!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Aoki*

Yeah or else WAMMA's tendency to choose champions will look like an act of incompetance!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aoki should handle Melendez. Best grappler in the divison. Can't wait to see him in the US.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*US Aoki*

Yeah seeing him over here is going to be nice!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think alot of people are really underestimating Melendez in this bout, Gilbert has good wrestling and trains with a great BJJ camp. This is in the US the butt scooting is not gonna fly and El Nino has far better stand up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Better Stand-Up*

Well we'll just have to wait and see. Hopefully Aoki won't break another arm and throw another finger!


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think alot of people are really underestimating Melendez in this bout, Gilbert has good wrestling and trains with a great BJJ camp. This is in the US the butt scooting is not gonna fly and El Nino has far better stand up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Flying Rubber Guard*

Yeah in a case like that it depends on whether the fighter pulling the submission gets knocked out when the submitted hits the mat after passing out!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate to say it but that pick is f****ing epic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Epic Pic*

Yeah that is definately true!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Banana Pants said:


>


WTF!?:eek01:

game over right there!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Game Over?*

Via slam or via chokeout?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i dont think that guy cares, hes still trying to figure wtf just happend. that is my new scrensaver right there +rep for sharing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Figure out*

Well Aoki has whoever that guy is in a standing submission and I think the guy is about to pass out!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think alot of people are really underestimating Melendez in this bout, Gilbert has good wrestling and trains with a great BJJ camp. This is in the US the butt scooting is not gonna fly and El Nino has far better stand up.


Agreed. No butt scooting means Aoki has to develop an entirely different gameplan! 

I think that Aoki will pull guard. Melendez is definitely the better striker.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Butt Scooting?*

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


Haven't you seen Aoki sit on his butt and scoot around the ring? It allows him to completely avoid striking and always fight on the ground.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strategy*

Why wouldn't he do that in Strikeforce?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why wouldn't he do that in Strikeforce?


The refs will stand him up. Like when you see one fighter standing and not attacking while the other is sitting or on their back, they force the fighter into a standing position.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rooting for Aoki.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i got gil in the fight league and this fight is one of the reasons why. i expect him to be seen as a top LW after this fight. 

Aoki cant take Gil down IMO. Thats game over.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got him in the paid FFL alizio and I definitely think there is a great chance he can keep this fight standing and win it.


----------

